# Who Need Golf Clubs (the Quality Is Not Bad ) Please Have A Try



## yuetigergolf (Oct 31, 2006)

hello ,golfers .
does anybody need golf clubs ,it was manufactured in China ,it is not big brand ,but i guarantee the quality is better than copies and there is a little in stock .


----------



## tjj107 (Oct 21, 2006)

so they're fake?


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

What make are they


----------



## yuetigergolf (Oct 31, 2006)

*hello ,how are u .sorry for later*

Dear Tjj107
How are u, i sorry for replying to you beacuse of on holiday .
Iindeed ,those golf clubs i told are so called fake ,but the quality is so good and many foreigners are buy this kind of golf clubs .By the way there is no different from original .:cheeky4: 
If u are interested in it please tell me i will give more detaiks to you ,and welcome to have a look my company 's website:www.ylgolf.com thank you ,
Best regards !
Yuetigergolf


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey,

With due respect to Yuetiger and everyone else...

My Callaway golf set which I thought was original came from China. And somehow the irons and drivers have already deteriorated Fast.

I have compared my set with some of my friends golf set, like Callaway and Taylor, and sad to say, my friends golf set still looks like new than mine  

My golf pro said for a beginner this set is okay, but for a veteran, the golf clubs will break.

just sharing my 5 cent idea...Peace


----------

